# midnight lump



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

looking for 2 to share expenses on overnight trip out of venice.need to be in austin or houston area.36 uniflight [good boat].have to leave today and fish sun and mon to accomadate weather window.[i need to fish] call 512 299 7284


----------

